

It Isn't Junk DNA: God Just Commented Out a Lot of Crappy Code - J3L2404
http://bytesizebio.net/index.php/2010/10/26/now-thats-a-fing-big-genome/

======
chadp
Decent article about genetics, DNA, evolution and science.

Nowhere is God mentioned in this article. Misleading title.

It is highly possible that god doesn't even exist. It is then almost certain
that he does not code every living organism's genetic make-up.

~~~
dkersten
Very misleading title - in fact, the title has pretty much nothing to do with
the article, besides the mention of DNA. Besides, junk DNA isn't _junk_ , its
just that we don't yet understand what it does.

Besides the HN submission title, the article itself was interesting to read.

~~~
J3L2404
Direct quote from sentence above the article, don't know why you can't see it.

